# Product review for online design tool



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Could you please suggest me where and how can I write reviews on my site offering online design tool for various purposes like t shirt design, shirt, cap, mug design, label design, jewelry design etc. What are the important factors I need to keep in mind while writing reviews for my design tools? Please share your ideas and tips here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You shouldn't be writing reviews on your own product. You should leave that up to your buyers.


----------

